# neuer LRS und Achsentyp muss her für Meta 55



## Simon Katsch (31. August 2013)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe vor mir neue Laufräder zuzulegen und in zuge dessen werde ich die normalen schnellspanner entfernen und neue,stabilere Achsen einbauen. Die Frage ist nun:

-welcher ist der stabilste für mein Meta55 von 2010?X12,12 normal oder Maxle?

-und dann benötige ich neue ausfallenden. Aber welche Daten muss die Nabe haben damit die o.g. passt?

-gibt es Adapter für andere Naben?

Danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## flipdascrip (2. September 2013)

Für das Meta sind Maxle-Ausfallenden erhältlich. 
Der Maxle Standard hat die Abmessungen 135 x 12mm.
Zu den Ausfallenden benötigst Du natürlich die Maxle-Achse und eine geeignete Nabe. 
Praktisch sind Naben welche auf unterschiedliche Achsstandards umgebaut werden können. 
Die Hope Pro2 Evo Nabe kann z.B. mit jeweiligem Adapter folgende Standards:
135x10mm (Schnellspanner klassisch)
135x12mm (Maxle Standard)
142x12mm (Syntace Standard, am Meta nicht möglich) 
Ich fahre die Nabe selber und bin überzeugt, wie vielen andere hier auch.
Maxle bringt spürbar mehr Steifigkeit in den Meta-Hinterbau, der ja konstruktionsbedingt nicht gerade zu den steifsten gehört.

Vergleichbares gibts auch bei action sports und bei veltec, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oz988 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich hätte zwei gebrauchte ausfallenden und eine rock shox rear maxle (beide ca. 6 Monate im Einsatz) übrig. ich kann nur bestätigen, dass dadurch der hinterbau deutlich steiffer wird. übrigens hätte ich auch einen carbon-hinterbau übrig. damit hättest du dann das ultimativ steife hinterteil...


----------



## Simon Katsch (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke fürs Angebot,hab aber schon ausfallenden geordert....
brauch jetzt noch nen neuen LRS dann mal schauen was Maxle kann


----------



## mfux (9. Dezember 2013)

oz988 schrieb:


> übrigens hätte ich auch einen carbon-hinterbau übrig. damit hättest du dann das ultimativ steife hinterteil...



Für welches Baujahr wär der denn, wenn er noch zu haben ist? Hab'n 2009er
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, passen inden Carbon-HB höchstens 2,3er Reifen, gelle!?

Mfg


----------

